# New here.



## Beccagirl (Dec 23, 2018)

Hello Everyone.

Im a single divorced mom of 10 years with two kids.
Hoping to be a MIL someday
But is kind of in a pickle with sons girlfriend.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

On pickles... they can switch hands at a moments notice.
First your problem, then anothers'. 
Maybe, likely both.

Pickles are sour, have substance, have crunch.

You must maintain substance throughout.
Be the shoulder the young ones can lean on.

Your DIL must be rather young.

Is she still a minor?




[THM]-


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I love pickles :grin2:

Welcome to TAM. Please fill us in on what is going on so we can try to help you hun.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Spicy said:


> *I love pickles* :grin2:
> 
> Welcome to TAM. Please fill us in on what is going on so we can try to help you hun.


Yes. :surprise:


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Said pickle being?


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

SunCMars said:


> On pickles... they can switch hands at a moments notice.
> First your problem, then anothers'.
> Maybe, likely both.
> 
> ...



I like sweet pickles--crunchy too. Here's hoping we can make the OP's life sweeter. We need details...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Beccagirl said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Im a single divorced mom of 10 years with two kids.
> Hoping to be a MIL someday
> But is kind of in a pickle with sons girlfriend.


*Welcome to TAM, @Beccagirl ~ Just expound upon your problem and we'd absolutely love to help! *


----------

